# Where to BC ski near Boulder?



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Help out there. Got sick of overpriced season passes, long lift lines AND I-70 traffic. What are a few good places to hike and ski near Boulder?

Thanks,


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry, no good skiing near here. Stay on I-70.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Try this... they even have a copy at Boulder Public Library

http://www.amazon.com/Winter-Trails-Colorado-2nd-Cross-Country/dp/0762725222


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Overpriced season passes? Are you kidding me? 

The traffic I can understand, the lift lines too if you are at the wrong resort, but the passes? I'm pretty sure Colorado has the cheapest season passes anywhere. 

They are certainly cheaper than an avy 1 course and some BC equipment (avy, skins, AT, dynafit, splitboard) BC is freaking expensive considering you have to walk you butt up the hill. There’s nothing out here you can car shuttle.


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Seeing as you don't know where to go. You probably should take an Avalanche Safety course. Add the cost of an AT set-up, beacon, probe, shovel, backpack. This is going to run you about the same as a seasons pass. Which by the way is relatively cheap in these parts. When I use to ride Squaw, people were lined up to drop $1000 on a pass. Now, the passes are wicked cheap at $500.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I've heard there is good stuff near the Moffat Tunnel and up around Niwot Ridge....get a topo and go for a drive.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

If skiing around Boulder CO foothills and motns, beware of mine shafts. Many of the good looking slopes on a topographic map out of bounds near Eldora are riddled with mine adits.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Juan, I can not belive people here, I am sorry this thread went this way,

WHO SAID THERE IS NOTHING TO CAR SHUTTLE IN THE AREA????????????

juan, there is tons of shit to ski out of boulder. I will put some stuff together and send it to you in a PM.

quickest turns are up by eldora, carribou, hywy 72 and 36 the lakes, and just outside ward and ned.

Dave, this guy is awesome, you should take him skiing.

juan, I will show you RMNP, and if you want to drive further cameron and the crags.

give me a day on the PM with maps, and i'll tell you where the car shuttle is, bring snowboarders!!!!!!

just kidding on bringing boarders-paul....


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

bobbuilds said:


> WHO SAID THERE IS NOTHING TO CAR SHUTTLE IN THE AREA????????????
> 
> juan, there is tons of shit to ski out of boulder. I will put some stuff together and send it to you in a pm.


Bob- I didn't mean to come off as a dick. My point was concidering the price of getting into the BC a season pass isn't that bad and compared to the rest of the country it's damn cheap.

There's lot's of stuff you can drive close to but a true car shuttle (ie Loveland pass)? I'd love to know where that is. I understand Cameron Pass comes close but to get to the good stuff you still need AT or shoes. Some AT bindings and skins will run you close to a season pass. It is a one time buy though.

You're dead on that there's tons of good shit to ski out here. I'm far from knowing even a fraction of it......

Pete


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

$500 passes? That is not bad; Snowbasin is $1150; I think they were 950 preseason.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

sorry pete, i thought it was paul who mentioned it

you are right about the pass price vs the set up, no argument there. I just figured more people would take the positive side about the BC near boulder. i understand not posting BC beta on the thread.

and yes, the pass price here vs utah or cali is much less, but so are the resorts.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

BC takes the cake over a resort just about any day and Boulder ain't a bad place to live that lifestyle, no doubt about that. It just ain't a cheap lifestyle. The nice thing is that once you buy in the expenses drop off provided you can curb your desire for cool new gear.

To the op, hook up and tang along with some peeps heading out. Finding a little stash way out in the BC based on a description probably won't be easy.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Hope you found someone experienced to tour with; that is probably the most important thing; much better not to get in a slide, than to have to have all the safety gear, and need it. Btw, do you ski or snowboard? What do you ski in area, black diamond? Double black? Feel free to PM if you want. 

A slope meter is a great thing to have, too. They are about $20; if someone in the group has one, ask them to show you how to use it; and see if they will let you take a bunch of readings. Basically just lay a ski pole on the snow, trying to approximate the slope angle, put the meter on the pole, and read it. Take 3 or 4 readings, and average them; or try to see why they are different. Try to estimate the slope angle of what you are going to ski, then measure it; get good at estimating the slope angle. If there is a crux bulge, measure it. It takes like 20 seconds to take a reading. When hiking up, some days I would take a reading every time I stopped for a breather. 
I like the Life Link, but they all look similar:
Lifelink Slope Meter
Amazon.com: Brooks-Range Slope Meter One Color, One Size: Sports & Outdoors

https://picasaweb.google.com/111448969306385292049/LifeLinkSlopeMeter?authkey=Gv1sRgCPfn-rP5vNWobg

The Life Link says that 35 to 40 degrees is the most active avalanche starting zone slope angle. The vast majority of avalanches start on slopes between 30 and 45 degrees. If you keep your slope angles under 30 degrees when you are starting out (and don't go under steeper slopes that threaten you from above), that right there will go a long way toward keeping you safe. 

Don't race for first tracks this time of year. The snow is very shallow, there are rocks and stumps everywhere. Enjoy the hike up, look at where the rocks are, take photos and study them; then after the next storm cycle, you can pick the rock-free lines. A smooth grassy meadow bowl that you have hiked in the summer, that is about 30 degrees, would be ideal. PM me if you want some more ideas about safe touring. 
Cheers - Bill


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^
this is great advice. now is the time to get out and check your lines, downed trees, scree feilds rock piles. know what it looks like before the snow falls and it can be id'd later on once the snow falls. also as a precautionary, I like to probe on my way up as well, and look for low spots/wind drift. 2' left or right can make a huge diff. in the quality of the turns, and i iding rock.

you do not need a probe out to check depth either, i ski with a collapsable pole that has a removable baskets on the end. it makes for a quick assesment on the way up and provides quick checks along the way.

so stoked!


----------



## rastaman (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob,

I got a nice AT setup. Will get the Avalanche gear in the next few days. I'm out of town for a few days, but will contact you when I get back.

Cheers,

Juan


----------

